# [FreeNAS] installing a qla2340 card



## ftrinc (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone know how to install a qla2340 card? 
I use linux a lot and I'm new to FreeBSD. It is on the hardware list. Just need to know if there is a how to.

Thanks 
kris


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2012)

It may be helpful to define what a "qla2340 card" is or does.  apropos(1) says nothing about it.


----------



## ftrinc (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry, it is a Qlogic Single Fiber channel PCI-x Card


----------



## jalla (Jul 16, 2012)

apropos qlogic would point you to the correct driver, which is sis(4)().

Try kldload sis. If that doesn't work you may have to compile sis into the kernel


----------



## usdmatt (Jul 17, 2012)

jalla said:
			
		

> apropos qlogic would point you to the correct driver, which is sis(4)().
> 
> Try kldload sis. If that doesn't work you may have to compile sis into the kernel



The manual shows sis(4)() as a network card driver for the SiS chipset... Also I see no reason why compiling a driver into the kernel would make a device work when loading the driver dynamically doesn't.

I get the following output from apropos qlogic


```
p# apropos qlogic
esp(4)                   - Emulex ESP, NCR 53C9x and QLogic FAS families based SCSI controllers
isp(4)                   - Qlogic based SCSI and FibreChannel SCSI Host Adapters
ispfw(4)                 - Firmware Module for Qlogic based SCSI and FibreChannel SCSI Host Adapters
qlxgb(4)                 - QLogic 10 Gigabit Ethernet & CNA Adapter Driver
```

I would suggest trying to load the isp driver (kldload isp) and then try the ispfw driver followed by isp is that doesn't work.

If it does show up, add the following to /boot/loader.conf. (Only add the first line if you need it)


```
ispfw_load="YES"
isp_load="YES"
```

I did spend a few days trying to get a fibre channel card 12-18 months ago though and gave up in the end. The driver would load and find the card but I never got a connection to the disk array. I ended up putting Linux (  ) on which connected up immediately.


----------



## jalla (Jul 17, 2012)

usdmatt said:
			
		

> The manual shows sis(4)() as a network card driver for the SiS chipset... Also I see no reason why compiling a driver into the kernel would make a device work when loading the driver dynamically doesn't.



I can't explain how I managed to mix sis(4)() with isp(4)(), but I can assure you I hadn't been smoking anything at the time :\

The thing with compiling it into the kernel is from personal experiance


----------



## ftrinc (Jul 21, 2012)

hello, it says i dont have apropos installed or git. any help there?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2012)

ftrinc said:
			
		

> hello, it says i dont have apropos installed or git. any help there?



What version of FreeBSD?  Also, please show the exact error message.


----------



## ftrinc (Jul 21, 2012)

i have freenas. but the freenas forum told me to post on here, bc its built off of freebsd. i have never used any bsd just linux. im still new. so any help is great. freenas 8 is what i have


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2012)

Thread title updated.  It's important to realize that FreeNAS is a customized version of FreeBSD, not a full FreeBSD install, which would have apropos(1).

apropos(1) doesn't really matter, it's just a way to search through man pages.  No idea why FreeNAS would suggest using git, but maybe that's a typo or part of whatever shell they are using.


----------



## ftrinc (Jul 23, 2012)

so there is no way of getting this working?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 23, 2012)

If the matching FreeBSD version has a working driver, you might be able to copy just the kernel module from that version of FreeBSD.


----------

